# Making croissants from scratch is easy, but time consuming



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2011)

Howdy all,

 I recently made some yummy croissants from scratch. Yes, it is time consuming and a bit nerve-racking, but soooo worth it. There is nothing more satisfying than a warm, fresh from the oven, honey smothered croissant. You guys should give this a try and just blow your wimin's minds. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You might get lucky, juz sayin' 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Here's the recipe I followed with step by step.

http://annies-eats.net/2011/03/04/croissants/  

Here's my results:

Start with ALOT of butta, good quality butter please. Work it in to a nice square and put in the fridge.







Next comes the dough. It has to rest in the fridge for one hour.







It puts the butter on the dough, or tongue for you, my friend, no mo. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Wrap it up in a nice little package.







Roll and turn, and roll and turn, and roll and turn.







Final roll out for cutting the shapes.







Shape like so......













Yummy goodness...













Hugs and thanks for looking!


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome!!!!

Great pics too!

 Craig


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm on a plane !


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG she's baaaack!

She says those are easy.  Not for me.  Baking and gardening are not my thing.

Those are just beautiful!!!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2011)

Those look awesome bring some when you come to raid the veggies. just sayin


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh Cheryl - Mrs Scar and I need to do a roadtrip and come hang with you for a few bit. We will bring the coach and just come play with food.  If you ever want to come to CA and help us teach a 4H class, let us know


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 13, 2011)

Those look awesome Cheryl !! Thanks for sharing the view.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup, one more "Awesome" here too!!!

I'm glad you live all the way down in GA----We got enough fat old bears in PA !!!

If I had some of your awesome products, I'd have to hibernate early!!!

Awesome BearView too!!!!  (as usual)

Thanks Squirrel,

Bear


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 30, 2011)

It licks it's lips while grabbing it's majic Gini Lamp.  Then trips and breaks Gini Lamp before making the wish.  Oh well guess it'll have to drool ov3r the pictures for a little while ;)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ahhh i would like a few of those right now.

Very nice.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 30, 2011)




----------

